# Help a Cincinnati reporter



## carriebsmith (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello, I write about the outdoors in Greater Cincinnati, Northern Kentucky and Southeast Indiana for The Cincinnati/Kentucky Enquirer and Cincinnati.com. I'm looking for a local morel hunter who can help me tell people how to hunt for morels -- without giving away any of your honey holes. Can anyone help? Email me at [email protected] 

Thanks!

Carrie Blackmore Smith


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/morel-mushrooms-ohio-state-parks-4966.html

https://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/tag/ohio-morels/

http://www.trails.com/how_7114_morel-mushrooms-ohio-state-parks.html

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/mushroomhunting

https://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/2013/02/24/morels-and-how-to-find-them/


----------



## deathsayer (Mar 5, 2015)

My wife and I are avid morel hunters, We live in Clermont county and would be happy to tell you some of the secrets to hunting this allusive delectable. [email protected]


----------

